# Please post a nice picture!



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Preferably goats who have *fun*, who are *content*, if possible such who are *happy*!

Having no goats any more, I will appreciate being able to watch yours!  Thanks!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The kids helping to build a playground a few months ago.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Mary-Lou, mocking me because she somehow jumped out of the pen and onto the milkstand








Panda, a lucky little guy who shouldn't have lived.








Dippin' Dots and her best friend.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> View attachment 143379
> View attachment 143381
> View attachment 143383
> View attachment 143385
> ...


Awww! Love the cat, lol.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Mary-Lou, mocking me because she somehow jumped out of the pen and onto the milkstand
> View attachment 143389
> 
> 
> ...


Mary Lou looks proud of herself and Panda looks happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice! I feel much better now.  Very nice "kid" with the tail rolled upwards!  But, why should Panda not have lived?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't know if you seen my Comedy goats page, but here it is.

http://tothboergoats.com/Goat Comedy Page.htm


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

He couldn't stand at all for the first 10 days of his life. He was flopped down on his side could barley gold his head up for more than 3 minutes, weak, and "blind", had pneumonia, constantly grinding his death in pain. He came with his mother who had a broken leg. He was the only one of her 3 kids who survived. Took a lot of round the clock care, tube feeding, pen G, and physical therapy, before he could even stand for a few seconds. That pictures was about a week after he first learned how to walk.
This was him the first day we got him. I'm gonna be honest I was really close to putting him down multiple times. He really shouldn't be alive right now. He is currently almost 2 years old, I no longer have him, but see he from time to time.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Some of our does and our wether sheep Midnite eating a pine tree after Christmas.









Crystal hiding in a cupboard in the barn. She thought she was being funny hiding and giving me a scare.









Hermione, Jazzy, and Tom snuggled up in the hay feeder.









Nicky jumping up to get attention.









ChocoTaco looking fancy and posing.









Winter standing on Mama Coconut so she can watch the evil chickens.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@toth boer goats Thanks for sharing! Many nicely flying hoofs! 
@SandyNubians Oh, what a heart warming story! I love to hear about how people love someone to life!
@Mmhyronimus


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all of them. 

Thanks Trollmor.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's some of Elvis & Oliver on our walks. They are very happy when we get ready to walk just like your dog would be! I have a walking stick mostly as a training tool that I take and when they see me grab it and tap it on the ground they start jumping and run for the gate. When they get too far behind me I tap the stick a few times and yell "come on come on" and they take off running for me. But 90% of the time they are right behind me. I'd say our walks is their favorite and happiest part of their daily routine. It's also one of my favorite parts of my day too


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, anyone who has not yet walked with goats should try it! Extremely nice!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 21, 2018)

We had a very violent storm recently, lots of branches and trees down. Roof on our "goat house" was damaged as well as a few internal fences. Goats were all chuffed as they gained new play equipment out of it lol








Glad I'm not the only one who walks the goats lol. I walk the boundary fences most afternoons, they always follow me. Occasionally they stop to attack a shrub or something until one of them realises I've gotten too far ahead and they all take off running after me lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I wish we could get out and walk. They do follow me around the yard, outside the yard they have to be tethered.
Try nine goats on a lead rope.(doh):imok:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have so many pictures I couldn't decide which ones to post, so I'll just direct you to my blog. You might enjoy browsing through it from time to time. I especially love all the photos of our annual "goat vacations". 
www.goatorama.com


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@Tyno welcome to the forum, and ecpecially to this thread! 
@Dwarf Dad I have led 11 goads on a lead, that was a challenge. But they followed, for they knew they would soon come to the fresh grass.
@Damfino I do wish I could visit you and your animals, getting a lovely kiss from a goat or a horse, and sharing all that trust you have in one another!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You'd be welcome any time.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@Damfino Thanks!  In the meantime, I will try to see Sputnik's film. I very, very seldom click on films, I pay per bite, but this film I'd like to see.
@spidy1, I like the #3 best!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL,that is Russ and Sissy in julyish, I kept Russ as my wether (Diesel's pet, or Niko's horse)


----------



## cabranoia (Apr 6, 2017)

Honey Badger when she was little.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> Preferably goats who have *fun*, who are *content*, if possible such who are *happy*!
> 
> Having no goats any more, I will appreciate being able to watch yours!  Thanks!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Here are Selene (the one with moonspots) and Magpie (the black and white) with their friend, Mr Peacock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Rave and Buffy helping!!! no, I didnt put them there, they did it all by themselves!


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Here's some random ones of mine hanging out near the duck house


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I'm soooooo sleepy.

Oh darn the little white and black alpine with her mom had her head down and was stretched out flat... totally doing the "sleeping not dead" pose. But she sat up as soon as I pulled out the camera.


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Here we go! I was trying to get pictures of baby udders/back ends at 4 months old, and Here we have Selene photobombing and commenting on Magpie's chubby behind. You can almost hear her saying "Dat Booty!!"


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> Rave and Buffy helping!!! no, I didnt put them there, they did it all by themselves!
> View attachment 156001
> View attachment 156003


But ... But ...

But the wheel barrow does STAND UP!!! :dazed:

(Sfgwife, I cannot see the goat!  )


ScottE said:


> But she sat up as soon as I pulled out the camera.


Obviously you were welcome!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NightShadeMeadows said:


> You can almost hear her saying "Dat Booty!!"


No, I think she says "Where. Is. The TREAT???"


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> No, I think she says "Where. Is. The TREAT???"


You are right!! Those girls are spoiled, and she was probably just waiting for more banana slices and mango


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

No, not spoiled at all! LOVED!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

That is for sure. I have had all kinds of pets and livestock but until these two doelings, never goats. I did not expect the affection and bond that they share with me, and I am completely in love with them. I can't wait until they have kids, because that will be more goats to love on!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This is an old shot of my starter herd in 2010. They were just so contented chewing their cud. That is the buck on the right looking after his girls.










My granddaughters especially love the new babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> My granddaughters especially love the new babies.


Looks mutual! <3


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> But ... But ...
> 
> But the wheel barrow does STAND UP!!! :dazed:
> 
> ...


Hahahha nope but the post title says a nice peeksure. :cleverblush)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahahha nope but the post title says a nice peeksure. :cleverblush)


Yes, very nice. But I sort of tend to see only "goat food" in such pictures ... :clapping:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*My tree climbers!!!*


----------

